# كاشف موجات الراديو Cat's Whiskers



## محمد سيد جاد (12 يوليو 2009)

انا هاوى من هواة علم الاكترونيات ولكنى مبتدئ اود ان اعرف كيفية عمل Cat's Whiskers 
حيث انها فقط شبه موصل وليست وصلة ثنائية diod
فكيف كانوا يستطيعون بها الكشف عن الموجات 
وسؤال اخر هل يمكن تحديد التردد المراد استقباله فقط بملف حث دون ايصاله مع مكثف حيث انى شاهدت كثيرا من الكريستال راديو يستخدمون ملف حث كبير واي كاشف معه ولا يستخدمون مكثف لعمل دائرة رنين 
ارجو الافادة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يوليو 2009)

يعرف أيضا باسم crystal radio و المسمى جاء من طريقة عمل الكاشف من بللورة اسمها جحر الجالينا وهو يباع عند العطار و يتركب من كبريتيد الرصاص و لها خاصية طبيعية لإمرار التيار فى اتجاه واحد فقط عند بعض النقط الحساسة 
هذه الروابط تشرحه
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio

http://bizarrelabs.com/crystal.htm

http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/Museum/Engineering/Electronics/history/earlytxrx.htm


----------



## محمد سيد جاد (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للرد لكن كنت اود ان اعرف كيفية عمله كصمام كهربي اي انه لماذا ينقل التيار في اتجاه واحد
حيث انى اقارن بينه وبين الوصلة الثنائية التى تحتوى علي بلورتين من شبه موصل مطعم بشوائب من نوع موجب ونوع سالب فهل نفس الفكرة في حجر الجالينا 
عموما انا من مصر فما استخدام حجر الجالينا في الاستخدام العادي حتى استطيع شرائه من عند العطار


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يوليو 2009)

هذه خاصية طبيعية فى البللورات لا تفسير لها وهو معروف عند العطار بحجر الجالينا و لا أذكر حاليا استخدامه ولكن عندما اشتريته منذ زمن لم أذكر سوى هذا الاسم و ركبناه بصهر الرصاص وخلطه بالكبريت الخام ولكن الطبيعى أفضل لأنه متبلر


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## محمد سيد جاد (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
ولكن وجدت بعض الناس يصنع ذلك الكاشف بقطعة من النحاس المغطاه بطبقة من اوكسيد النحاس وذلك بحرقه بلهب مباشر وتوصيلة بقلم رصاص فما الفكرة ايضا وعلاقته باشباه الموصلات ان كان هناك علاقة
وبالنسبة للبور ليد(الديود المضئ) ما طريقة عمله كصمام كهربى وهل يحتوى ايضا علي شبه موصل موجب وشبه موصل سالب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يوليو 2009)

من أوائل ادوات التقويم هو وصلة النحاس/اكسيد النحاس وكل هذه خواص طبيعية للمواد قد يكون أو لا يكون لها علاقة بأشباه الموصلات
الفكرة أحيانا أن الشيء المستخدم قد لا يكون موحد على الإطلاق إذ يكفى أن تكود علاقة الجهد بالتيار علاقة غير خطية و أى تشويه فى الموجة الحامله سيؤدى الغرض
ارجع لمعادلات التضمين 
led هو فعلا ثنائى من أشباه الموصلات يمكنه التقويم لكن المواد المستخدمة وطريقة التصنيع كيفت لأفضل إنبعاث ضوئى لذا قد لا يتحمل جهودا عالية كما لن يكون مثاليا أو أفضل من غيره فى التقويم كما أن جهده الأمامى أعلى من أى ثنائى آخر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حجر الجالينا هذا يستخدم في صناعة كحل العيون 
وبالنسبة لأكسيد النحاس هذا فهناك استخدامات عديده جدا لأكاسيد المعادن في علم الإلكترونيات لما لها من خواص الكترونيه مميزه مثل أشباه الموصلات المصنوعه من أكاسيد المعادن واسمها الأجنبي الذي قد تكونون رأيتموه كثير هو

MOS يعني Metal oxide semiconductor
وتم تركيبه في متكاملات ليصبح اسمها CMOS

لعلي أكون أضفت إلى معلوماتكم شيء ومن استخدامات أكسيد النحاس و أكاسيد المعادن أيضا المقاومات التي لها معامل تغير مع درجة الحراره إما بالأرتفاع فيكون معاملها موجب أوبالإنخفاض في المقاومة مع ارتفاع الحراره ويكون معاملها في هذه الحالة سالب

علمنا و علمكم الله من علمه النافع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يوليو 2009)

أخى
اسمح لى بتوضيح صغير هنا حيث النظرية تختلف
اكسيد النحاس/نحاس تركيبة لها هذه الخاصية ولا يمكن استبدال اكسيد النحاس بأى اكسيد آخر لأنه ببساطة سيفقد الخاصية
أما MOS فهى لأن الدوائر تعتمد على استخدام MOSFET بدلا من BI-Polar Transistor و كما تعلم تركيب MOSFET يعتمد على وجود طبقة عازلة على Gate أو البوابة والتى يمكن أن تكون من أى عازل ولن تؤثر على الأداء إلا أن أفضل عازل يتكون من إمرار أكسجين نشط ساخن على بللورة السيليكون لأكسدته وتكوين ثانى اكسيد السيليكون وهو لا يشكل هنا ثنائى للتقويم و يمكن اختبار فرق الحالتين باستخدام آفو عادى للقياس


----------



## محمد سيد جاد (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا النقاش المفيد وقد اوضحتم فعلا 
لكن ما علاقة تقويم التيار من حيث الاتجاه كما في الوصلة الثنائية والعلاقة بين التيار والجهد
حيث ان العلاقة بين التيار والجهد قد القت في روعى المكثف وملف الحث وهما لا علاقة لهما بتقويم التيار من حيث الاتجاه لكن من حيث الشدة فقط
وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أغسطس 2009)

اخى
السؤال غير واضح فلا علاقة للمكثف ولا الملف بقويم التيار 
تقويم التيار يحدث بالوصلة الثنائية و لا سواها فى هذه الدائرة
الملف و / أو المكثف هى دوائر تؤثر على شكل الخرج بعد التقويم من خلال خواص هذه المكونات التى تختلف فى حال المتردد عن المستمر
هنا سلسلة أكتبها تشرح هذه المسائل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## zaen (14 أغسطس 2009)

هل يستخدم لكشف رادار السرعه

ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

يعمل فقط على محطات اذاعة قوية و محلية لأن لا يوجد به اى دوائر تكبير


----------



## محمد سيد جاد (16 أغسطس 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> السؤال غير واضح فلا علاقة للمكثف ولا الملف بقويم التيار
> تقويم التيار يحدث بالوصلة الثنائية و لا سواها فى هذه الدائرة
> الملف و / أو المكثف هى دوائر تؤثر على شكل الخرج بعد التقويم من خلال خواص هذه المكونات التى تختلف فى حال المتردد عن المستمر
> ...


اسف علي عدم التوضيح لكنى اقصد شكل الخرج وليس تقويم الاتجاه
ولكن الاخ يقول "الفكرة أحيانا أن الشيء المستخدم قد لا يكون موحد على الإطلاق إذ يكفى أن تكون علاقة الجهد بالتيار علاقة غير خطية و أى تشويه فى الموجة الحامله سيؤدى الغرض
ارجع لمعادلات التضمين 
"
والعلاقة بين الجهد والتيار هي شكل الخرج 
فهل توضح عبارة اخونا من فضلك
حيث انه يريد ان يقول الكاشف لا يشترط ان يكون موحد للتيار ولكن يكفي ان يكون علاقة الجهد بالتيار غير خطية
واخير :-
ما هو اساس الكشف عن الموجات هل هو تقويم الموجه وتوحيد التيار ام ماذا؟
ارجو الافادة؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أغسطس 2009)

أخى
تعديل الاتساع ينتج ثلاث ترددات كما نعلم 
الموجة الحاملة ذاتها
( ألموجة الحاملة + تردد الصوت) و (الموجة الحاملة - تردد الصوت) و تسمى Side Bands أو الحزم الجانبية لأنها تكون بجانب الموجة الأساسية أو الموجة الحاملة ذاتها
و مالم تستقبل موجة حاملة و على الاقل أحد الحزم الجانبية لا يمكن عمل الكشف فى الأجهزة التقليدية و يجب استخدام أجهزة مخصصة للإتصالات بنظام يسمى SSB-with supressed carrier أى جهاز وحيد الحزمة مع كبت الموجة الحاملة و يستخدم هذا الاسلوب لأن الطاقة فى الموجة الحاملة نصف الطاقة الكلية ولا تحمل اى معلومات أى بتقويمها تحصل على جهد مستمر والطاقة المستفادة مقسمة بين الحزمتين الجانبيتين بالتساوى


عملية الكشف مثل عملية التضمين عبارة عن تمرير التردد الحامل و المحمول عبر عنصر غير خطى فينتج حسب مفكوك Forrier Series الترددات الأصلية و المجموع والفرق و مربع التردد الأول × الثانى الخ بنسب أقل بكثير من المجموع والفرق

فلو أمررت تردد حامل مع الحزمة العليا سينتج المجموع (أعلى من ضعف الموجة الحاملة فلا يمر فى الدوائر ) والفرق وهو
( ألموجة الحاملة + تردد الصوت) - الموجة الحاملة = تردد الصوت
طبعا التقويم يعطى أفضل كفاءة للتحويل (الكشف) لكن هذا يفسر كثير من اسباب التداخل و الاهتزاز و الحاجة لتعقيد أجهزة الاستقبال لتجنب هذه الحقائق حيث لا نريد


----------

